# How long for rabies shot?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

another interview with Jean Dodds

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/11/04/antibody-titers.aspx


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody has never had a rabies shot. My vet said it was optional here and since the risk here is low, I just never did it. I guess if I ever want to put him in something where it is required (or take him somewhere where he needs it), I'll revisit it then.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

misstray said:


> Brody has never had a rabies shot. My vet said it was optional here and since the risk here is low, I just never did it. I guess if I ever want to put him in something where it is required (or take him somewhere where he needs it), I'll revisit it then.


wow , I didn't realize BC was not mandatory. Lucky for you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. It was interesting to hear and see Dr. Dodds!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting article, I just went through this with Mae. PA requires rabies at 20 weeks with a three year booster at the first year checkup. I waited to give Mae her first vaccine until she was nine weeks old and thankfully all went well. She gave Mae what they refer to as a DAP half vaccine which she uses on dogs less than 20 pounds. Timmy was titered at his first year check up and was fine so he just got his three year rabies, I will do the same with little Mae.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks for posting this link Dave! I was happy to donate. This is an important study and I hope everyone who reads this will read to the end because right now Dr. Mercola is matching all donations 2:1 up to $30,000. We can talk all day long but until studies are done nothing will really change.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Karen. this will save us money in the long run. Not to mention our dogs health.


----------

